# FS 20" Alligator Gar - Price Drop Need Gone ASAP



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

As The Title States I Have A 20" Alligator Gar For Sale.
He Is In Perfect Condition And Is Eating Pellets, Frozen And Live Food.
Pick-Up Only
You Must Bring Your Own Container To Transport Him.
I Live In Surrey Near Bear Creek Park.
Asking $200
I Don't Have Pictures, You Are More Than Welcome To Come And View Him.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

free bump for awesome fish


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

is it an actual alligator gar with 2 rows of teeth or is it a spotted florida gar, often one is sold as the other


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

It's An Alligator Gar


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Is that it?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> Is that it?


Yes This Is It


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

wow those things get HUGE!

Is it even fair to own one of those?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Depends how big your tank is... But ya they get over 8'

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

he will eventually need pond status, like my rtc but as long as your responsible with them and upgrade them when needed then there is no issue with owning them.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

He Is In A 450 Gallon Right Now


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok This Alligator Gar Has To Go, He Just Tried To Eat My 7" Green Terror.
Dropping Price To $150
If You Come Pick-Up Tonight I Will Sell For $100
Text Or Call Kevin @ 604-202-3781


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

You could try king-el... I dont know of anyone that could house it... Maybe that animal place down by the border at 176

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

I used to bow fish for carp, one of the guys I would bow fish with went down south to florida, tried bow hunting alligator gar, he got one and it attacked the alumium boat... There is always Central Park.. DONT that was just a joke.. 

Douglas


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I Will Be Taking It To Island Pets In Burnaby Tomorrow Morning


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> You could try king-el... I dont know of anyone that could house it... Maybe that animal place down by the border at 176
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


Already got an alligator gar but I dont buy big fish nowadays unless being donated.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

If you talk nice to the manager at Island-Pets he might take it off your hands! :lol::lol:


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Pending - Pickup Saturday


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Mods Please Close Thread


----------

